# Website über MAC-Adresse aufrufen



## Gifty43 (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mal eine kurze Funktionalitätsfrage:

Ich habe verschiedene Geräte mit Ethernetanschluss in einem Netzwerk. Diese haben momentan noch keine IP und können lediglich über die MAC-Adresse angesprochen werden. Nun sollten diese IP's gesetzt werden... Dazu haben diese eine Weboberfläche, über welches die IP's zugeordnet werden können.

Auf einem Master-PC möchte ich nun eine Webseite programmieren, welche die Weboberflächen dieser Geräte öffnet und die IP's konfiguriert, sobald sie aufgerufen wird. Nun müsste die Verbindung über die MAC-Adressen hergestellt werden, deshalb ist meine Frage:

Geht das überhaupt mit Javascript (Geräte über die MAC-Adresse anzusprechen)?

Besten Dank für euer Feedback.

Gruss,
Gifty


----------



## Kahmoon (3. Januar 2008)

Du kannst im Browser keine Mac Adresse angeben. Jeder PC hat im Netzwerk einen DNS Namen (rechte Maus auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Computername). Unter diesem Namen ist er von anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk zu erreichen. Rufst Du Seiten von der selben Maschine aus auf, kannst Du mit localhost oder der IP 127.0.0.1 im Browser auf den PC zugreifen.

*Voraussetzung für beides ist ein installierter Webserver. *

Übrigens werden immer IP Adressen vergeben sobald du ein Netzwerk hast. Dafür sorgt DHCP von Haus aus. Das was Du meinst ist dass keine festen IP Adressen vergeben sind. ipconfig in einer DOS Box sagt Dir welche IP die Kiste hat. Aber da wie oben erwähnt mit Sicherheit ein DNS Name vergeben ist würde ich diesen verwenden.

Mit Javascript hat das ganze rein gar nichts zu tun und ist somit in diesem Bereich falsch


----------



## Gifty43 (3. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ein DHCP-Server gibt es in diesem Falle aber nicht und den Netzwerkgeräten (in diesem Falle Internetkameras) ist von Haus aus keine IP zugeordnet - also können mit diesen über das Netzwerk vorerst nur per MAC-Adresse kommuniziert werden.

Natürlich könnte ich die IP zuordnen, wenn ich mich direkt am Gerät anstöpseln würde, z.B: über eine RS232 Schnittstelle...

...aber: Ich möchte die IP wie gesagt von einem Remote-Computer aus über eine HTTP-Verbindung zuordnen. Deshalb wollte ich Fragen, ob das mit JavaScript möglich wäre. (Irgendwie per HTTP eine Verbindung zur MAC-Adresse herstellen)

Oder müsste ich dafür eine C++ (o.ä.) Anwendung schreiben?


----------



## Kahmoon (3. Januar 2008)

Javascript hat imho aus Sicherheitsgründen keine Möglichkeit auf Geräte zuzugreifen. Wenn also der Browser mit der MAC Adresse nichts anfangen kann, wird es auch mit einem httprequest nicht klappen denn das ist ja im Grunde nichts anderes. Dann bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als dem Gerät eine IP zu geben oder den DNS Namen der Cam herauszufinden. 

Aber sowas läuft doch normal eh nicht direkt über die Kamera sondern einen Rechner der die entsprechende Software bereitstellt!?


----------

